
WWDC 2015 - aaronbrethorst
https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/
======
ourcat
Is it normal for them to be randomly allocating tickets?

It seems that people need to pre-register, but when it comes to the sale
itself, it's a lottery who gets one.

See :
[https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/tickets/](https://developer.apple.com/wwdc/tickets/)

~~~
cherry_su
Yes. This procedure was used last year.

[http://www.wired.com/2014/04/apple-wwdc-lottery-
system/](http://www.wired.com/2014/04/apple-wwdc-lottery-system/)

